# aló



## Just_Wil

Cuando contestas el teléfono y dices: "aló?", en realidad, estás diciendo el "hello" inglés?. Escuché a un señor decir esto el otro día, y a la vez decía que lo correcto era decir "hola" al responder al teléfono. Será o no será?. 
Otra duda sería: se dice "responder el teléfono" o "responder al teléfono" ?


----------



## dassin

Acá se dice "hola" y "atender el teléfono".  Algunos puede ser que digan "diga..." o "aló", pero me suena raro (sobre todo aló) o excéntrico profesional.


----------



## KateNicole

Buena pregunta.......tengo muchos amigos venezolanos que dicen "aló" cuando contestan el teléfono, pero nunca me había preguntado si era una forma de decir "hello" en español, especialmente porque la mayoría de ellos (mis amigos venezolanos) detestan cualquier forma de spanglish. Hmmm......


----------



## lazarus1907

Permitidme que proteste, pero me atrevo a decir que es un extranjerismo (de entre varios miles que arrasan nuestro idioma). "Aló" suena a medio camino entre "hello" (inglés) y aló (francés). Dado que nuestro diccionario etimógico pone nuestro "hola" unas cuantas de decenas de años antes que "hello", me apunto al grupo hiperpurista que defiende esta idea.


----------



## xCyruSx

Acá en Chile es prácticamente imperativo decir Aló... Excepto que sea de una compañía donde normalmente dirían... "Buenas Tardes, Buenos Días... etc"

De dónde sale el aló? Ni idea, porque si no me equivoco la RAE no la acepta como una palabra.


----------



## Bronwyn

Mi pololo y su familia, quienes son chilenos, dicen "aló".   Él vive en Canadá, pero las otras personas de su familia que viven en Chile dicen "aló" también.


----------



## diegodbs

En España tampoco se dice "aló".

Según un "Diccionario de palabras y frases extranjeras" la expresión fue usada en España hasta los años 30 del siglo XX. Ahora se considera ridícula y pasada de moda y nadie la emplea.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días



> fue usada en España hasta los años 30


 
Serían pocos ¿no?
Supongo que es una contaminación de las películas extranjeras en las que la traducción no  siempre es muy adecuada.

Ahora se dice: ¿_si?_, y como gracias a la tecnología se sabe quien llama y si la persona es conocida se dice: _dime_, o ¿_qué quieres_?

Hasta otra


----------



## diegodbs

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> Serían pocos ¿no?
> Supongo que es una contaminación de las películas extranjeras en las que la traducción no siempre es muy adecuada.
> 
> Ahora se dice: ¿_si?_, y como gracias a la tecnología se sabe quien llama y si la persona es conocida se dice: _dime_, o ¿_qué quieres_?
> 
> Hasta otra


 
Claro que eran pocos, muy pocos. La palabra "aló" la puso de moda la clase que tenía el dinero suficiente como para tener teléfono.

En aquella época el inglés aún no tenía casi influencia en el español, era el francés el idioma que más influía en las clases cultas o pudientes, y la palabra se copió del francés "allô".


----------



## Jellby

Efectivamente, confirmo que los franceses dicen "aló" (lo escribirán como lo escriban) al responder el teléfono. También decía "aló" el cómico Bigote Arrocet cuando salía en el 1,2,3 en España, supongo que será (o sería) normal en su país (¿Argentina?).


----------



## Litvan

¡Hola toditos!
En mi paìs tambièn dicen "¡alò!", como en Chile, aunque en los tiempos de Ihnat Domeiko todavìa no habìa telèfonos.


----------



## elmoch

Es muy probable que en español se haya copiado el _Allô!_ francés, pero hoy, *en España*, sólo se oye _Aló _en los culebrones y cuando contestan al teléfono algunos extranjeros no hispanohablantes.
Aquí no se usa y nos suena extraño. Nosotros decimos *¡diga?* o *¡dígame?* (nunca se sabe muy bien si es exclamación o interrogación, pero a lo que menos suena es a saludo). Si se sabe quién llama porque se ve en la pantallita (display) del teléfono, y además se conoce a esa persona, lo habitual es *¡dime!* en imperativo, como dando paso a la conversación. O también se puede decir simplemente *¿sí!* para avisar al interlocutor de que le escuchas.
En empresas se debería contestar: *empresa tal, buenos días/buenas tardes...* o frases por el estilo, aunque no todo el mundo lo hace.


----------



## cojoilustrado

Creo que esta discusion se fue por los pelos. 

Desconozco si "alo" se utiliza en algun otro pais que no se Venezuela, pero lo cierto es que esa es la manera de contestar el telefono en ese pais.
No es cuestion de que le guste a alguien o no, o si es un extranjerismo o no. Tambien debemos recordar que si la palabra no aparece en el diccionario es falta de atencion de la academia. El diccionario, mas que un libro de reglas, es una coleccion de la palabras en uso, y como tal "alo" ya deberia exitir como interjeccion telefonica valida, asi sea como venezolanismo.

En ingles, lo mas comun es reponder el telefono con un "hello" o un "yeah" o "yes", estos ultimos dos mas rudos pero en uso. Las empresas lo hacen igual que en espanol,  con un "good morning/afternoon/evening" y el nombre de la empresa o con el el nombre de la empresa y un "how may I help you?"

Anyway, cada persona puede responder el telefono como mejor quiera. Hasta donde se no existe un ley que establezca lo contrario, y si lo existiera esta seria innecesariamente autoritaria.

A mi siempre me parece comico ver, por ejemplo, en los programas de television mexicanos, que responden el telefono con un "Bueno, diga", pero me imagino que asi es que lo hacen en Mexico y alli, esa es la manera correcta de hacerlo.


----------



## elcampet

Just_Wil said:
			
		

> Cuando contestas el teléfono y dices: "aló?", en realidad, estás diciendo el "hello" inglés?. Escuché a un señor decir esto el otro día, y a la vez decía que lo correcto era decir "hola" al responder al teléfono. Será o no será?.
> *Otra duda sería: se dice "responder el teléfono" o "responder al teléfono" ?*


 
Con el cuento del "aló" parece que todos se olvidaron de la segunda parte del hilo de Wil. Yo creo que lo correcto es decir: responder *al *teléfono, ya que *el* teléfono sólo responde cuando tiene contestadora. ¿No creen?


----------



## ieracub

cojoilustrado said:
			
		

> No es cuestion de que le guste a alguien o no, o si es un extranjerismo o no.


 Hola:

Como chileno, no puedo menos que estar de acuerdo con cojoilustrao. Todo el mundo en Chile responde con _aló_ y se siente tan natural que hasta los mas acérrimos defensores del purismo castellano en Chile ocupan este vocativo. A mí, de hecho, me sorprendió enormemente enterarme, en otra discusión similar en este mismo foro, que fuera una adaptación de una palabra extranjera.

Me sorprende, también, que la RAE no la recoja, por lo menos con la indicación de los lugares en los cuales se ocupa.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Claro que eran pocos, muy pocos. La palabra "aló" la puso de moda la clase que tenía el dinero suficiente como para tener teléfono.
> 
> En aquella época el inglés aún no tenía casi influencia en el español, era el francés el idioma que más influía en las clases cultas o pudientes, y la palabra se copió del francés "allô".


Me convence. No puede haber sido de otra manera. 

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, en la actualidad, se contesta el teléfono en las residencias privadas con "¡Hola!" pero con doble acento /'o'la/ o con acento secundario donde va el principal en la palabra "hola" y acentuación aguda /,o'la/.

Antiguamente se usaban otras formas: "¡Hable!"; "¡Diga!"; "¡Escucho!", pero estas han ido desapareciendo para unificarse en "holá". Una vez, hace muchos años, probé decir "¡hola!" al contestar el teléfono, y la gente se quedaba "cortada" y confundida, así que volví a nuestro "holá" telefónico que parece funcionar en las conversaciones como esas mayúsculas grandotas y adornadas que abrían los capítulos de los libros en tiempos idos.

Hoy con tanta telefonía celular e identificación de llamada se contesta ¡Pedrito! -si se recibe con agrado-, "...no se encuentra disponible en este momento; si quiere dejarle un mensaje espere el tono" -si se desea hacerse el tonto-; y en los casos donde uno no sabe quien llama, se contesta "¿Sí?".

En fin, que hoy nos incomunicamos de diferentes y variadas maneras.


----------



## Rayines

Totalmente de acuerdo con aleC: en Argentina -por si no se entendió - es definitivamente *hólaá*. Y hasta a veces (yo): *hóola*.


----------



## MSanchezC

Pues en Mexico, para contestar se usa _bueno? _Que no sé de donde salió, pero es usual.
Con respecto a la otra, he estado repitiendo una y otra vez, y sigo diciendolo asi: _Contesté el teléfono._


----------



## ordequin

Sobre la etimología de hola, hello, alô, etc... y los empleos en los diferentes paises, ya hicimos un hilo muy interesante, y además creo recordar que divertido. A ver si algún moderador puede poner un link, ya que yo, pobre de mí, no sé cómo hacerlo.
Saludos!


----------



## tii

Hola a todos,

En Cuba al contestar el telefono mucha gente dice "oigo". Y al igual que estuvo describiendo elmoch, no hay forma de saber si es exclamacion o interrogacion o algo entre los dos.


----------



## belén

Ya que la conversación sobre los acentos en Argentina no tenía nada que ver con "aló", he movido los posts relacionados con ese tema a este nuevo hilo.

Clic


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Nosotros decimos aló, eso es cierto, pero yo he escuchado personas que contestan de este modo: "¿Aquí yo y ya quién?", siempre me pregunté el porqué de eso, porque la persona que llama a menos que reconozca la voz, como va ha saber quién es "yo"...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Nosotros decimos aló, eso es cierto, pero yo he escuchado personas que contestan de este modo: "¿Aquí yo y ya quién?", siempre me pregunté el porqué de eso, porque la persona que llama a menos que reconozca la voz, como va ha saber quién es "yo"...


 
Me parece que estás confundido. Creo que es "aquí yo, ¿allá quién?"


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Me parece que estás confundido. Creo que es "aquí yo, ¿allá quién?"


 
Si es cierto lo escribí mal, y soy chica...

"Aquí yo" y ¿Allá quién?.... gracias Toño... en México lo dicen mucho verdad, lo he escuchado en las novelas mexicanas también


----------



## .DrAgO.

Pues yo no recuerdo haber escuchado nunca "aquí yo y ¿allá quién?"... ni en las novelas.

Sobre aló, creo que es algo que una chica "fresa" diría y sí la he escuchado en las novelas, pero no sé, yo siempre digo "¿bueno?". 
Por cierto ¿alguien recuerda una canción rumana llamada "Dragostea din tei"? esa del "Numa numa yei", pues ahí hacen como que están hablando por teléfono y dicen aló, quizás sea de ayuda, o por lo menos sabemos que la palabra es europea.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

bb008 said:


> Si es cierto lo escribí mal, y soy chica...
> 
> "Aquí yo" y ¿Allá quién?.... gracias Toño... en México lo dicen mucho verdad, lo he escuchado en las novelas mexicanas también


 
La gran mayoría contestamos "bueno", a veces como pregunta, a veces como declaración. Algunos dicen "sí", preguntando y como afirmación. 

Lo de "aquí yo, allá quién" es más bien en broma. 

Una curiosidad: suponiendo que hable yo a casa de X, después del "bueno" no sería raro que yo preguntara ¿a dónde hablo? La contestación sería "A casa de la familia X."

Por cierto, para llamar a Juan yo "marco" su número. ¿Cómo dicen en otros lares? Sé que antes los números se "discaban". ¿Y ahora?

Ah, y perdón por la confusión de género... no volverá a suceder. jajajajaja


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por cierto, para llamar a Juan yo "marco" su número. ¿Cómo dicen en otros lares? Sé que antes los números se "discaban". ¿Y ahora?



Hola:
Por acá decimos igual, es decir marcamos el número 

Un saludo


----------



## sgd

¡Hola a Todos! 
Mi pequeño aporte: 
En Colombia decimos "Aló", y como dice elmoch, no se sabe muy bien si es exclamación o interrogación. Yo diría que a veces es interrogación, a veces simplemente afirmación... 
"Hola" sonaria ridículo. "¿Diga?" demasiado formal. 
En caso de saber quien llama contentasmos con un saludo.
Todo eso, claro, es mi percepción personal. 

Y decimos "Contestar *el* teléfono".

Fuera del tema pero puede ser interesante: En los paises de la ex URRSS tambien dicen "Aló", aunque suena como "¿Alio?" y es por influencia francesa.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aprovechando que reflotaron la conversación, lo primero que tuve que hacer al empezar a traajar con españoles fue cambiar el chileno: ¿Aló? por el ¿Hola? español, y de hecho cuesta bastante hoy en día el trabajo me sale de forma natural el ¿Hola? y en el día a día algunas veces uso o Hola, o aló.
Respecto al saludo corporativo aqui es así:
Le atiende xxx xxx ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?


----------



## Limbo_MX

Actualmente en México se contesta comúnmente diciendo: ¿bueno?, ¿diga?, ¡hola!, ¿sí?

Y se dice: Contestar el teléfono.
----
En los inicios de la telefonía en México (supongo que así fue en muchas partes del mundo), ésta fue muy parecida a la radio-comunicación, ya que además de la operadora que hacía el enlace (no había conmutadores), cuando una persona hablaba la otra no debía hablar, sólo escuchar y viceversa (comunicación half-duplex) de ahí se desprendieron algunas formas ahora extrañas de contestar el teléfono. 




MSanchezC said:


> Pues en Mexico, para contestar se usa _bueno? _Que no sé de donde salió, pero es usual.


 

Según algunos, ésta costumbre se originó cuando la comunicación telefónica no era automática, sino por medio de un/a operador/a. La persona que recibía la llamada decía ¿bueno? a la operadora (confirmando así que había una buena recepción). 



bb008 said:


> Nosotros decimos aló, eso es cierto, pero yo he escuchado personas que contestan de este modo: "¿Aquí yo y ya quién?", siempre me pregunté el porqué de eso, porque la persona que llama a menos que reconozca la voz, como va ha saber quién es "yo"...


 

Alguna vez me tocó oír personas muy mayores de edad que contestan una llamada con algo así: Acá José Martínez y ¿allá? (Lo sé, suena cómico).

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

En España no sé si será una nueva moda, pero está aumentando el número de veces que me llaman por teléfono y, al descolgarlo, alguien me pregunta: _¿Con quién_ _hablo?,_ a lo que instintivamente respondo: _Conmigo ¿Y quién llama?_


----------



## Argónida

Pinairun said:


> En España no sé si será una nueva moda, pero está aumentando el número de veces que me llaman por teléfono y, al descolgarlo, alguien me pregunta: _¿Con quién_ _hablo?,_ a lo que instintivamente respondo: _Conmigo ¿Y quién llama?_


 
No me ha pasado, pero de pequeña me enseñaron que eso es una falta de educación, que lógicamente el que llama es el primero que se tiene que identificar, así que me parece estupenda tu respuesta .


----------



## Chinchilla

elcampet said:


> Con el cuento del "aló" parece que todos se olvidaron de la segunda parte del hilo de Wil. Yo creo que lo correcto es decir: responder *al *teléfono, ya que *el* teléfono sólo responde cuando tiene contestadora. ¿No creen?


 
Hola!

Por acá también se dice "contestar el teléfono".

Chin


----------



## Tarsis

xCyruSx said:


> Acá en Chile es prácticamente imperativo decir Aló... Excepto que sea de una compañía donde normalmente dirían... "Buenas Tardes, Buenos Días... etc"
> 
> *De dónde sale el aló?* Ni idea, porque si no me equivoco la RAE no la acepta como una palabra.


 

Creo que es el apócope francés de *À l'oreille *(a la oreja, al oido, a la escucha) y de ahí, con el paso del tiempo, la expresión corta o contraida de *Alo?*
No obstante, me gustaría que nos lo pudiera confirmar alguien del foro con francés nativo.


----------



## Rayines

Tarsis said:


> Creo que es el apócope francés de *À l'oreille *(a la oreja, al oido, a la escucha) y de ahí, con el paso del tiempo, la expresión corta o contraida de *Alo?*
> No obstante, me gustaría que nos lo pudiera confirmar alguien del foro con francés nativo.


¡Ah, qué interesante!


----------



## Pinairun

Etimología e historia de "*allo*", traducido del CNRTL (Centre de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales):

(Después de haber gritado *Hallo, Hallo*, se avisa al abonado que se le invita a entrar en comunicación con tal número).

Prestado del inglés americano _hallóo_ del mismo uso  (primeros teléfonos franceses importados de USA). 
Una exclamación para "incitar a los perros a la caza, para llamar la atención a distancia, para expresar sorpresa", probablemente variación de "_hallow_" (término cinegético) derivado de "_to hallow_" cazar o perseguir a gritos); este del anglo-normando "_halloer_" (perseguir gritando).

La hipótesis según la cual _allo_ sería una deformación voluntaria de "_allons_" (vamos) es improbable; "_allons_" pronunciada en 1880 no ha sido más que una deformación pasajera de "_halloo_"; la forma "_hallo_" de 1881 confirma esta hipótesis. _Hallo_ es por otro lado la llamada telefónica común en inglés, alemán y sueco.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> Una exclamación para "incitar a los perros a la caza, (...) derivado de "_to hallow_" cazar o perseguir a gritos; este del anglo-normando "_halloer_" (perseguir gritando).


 Qué amabilidad y delicadeza.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Usamos "aló" en Centroamérica. Me parece una pregunta interesante para el foro All Languages.

*Edición:* ¡Ajá! Ya existe el hilo. Disfruten: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=560034&highlight=al%F3 

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora decimos "Bueno". Con diferentes entonaciones, unas veces como preguntando y otras como medio enojado. Que bueno que nos dieron una explicación de porque se dice bueno en México, a veces mis alumnos me preguntan y yo les digo que no sé el orígen, pero que es la forma en que contestamos. Si me tocó una vez en Italia que me dijeran "pronto" y yo pensando y ¿cómo quiere que le hable rápido si ni sé italiano? Después descubrí que su "pronto" era nuestro "bueno".
Saludos


----------



## dvasco

Pinairun said:


> Etimología e historia de "*allo*", traducido del CNRTL (Centre de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales):
> 
> (Después de haber gritado *Hallo, Hallo*, se avisa al abonado que se le invita a entrar en comunicación con tal número).
> 
> Prestado del inglés americano _hallóo_ del mismo uso (primeros teléfonos franceses importados de USA).
> Una exclamación para "incitar a los perros a la caza, para llamar la atención a distancia, para expresar sorpresa", probablemente variación de "_hallow_" (término cinegético) derivado de "_to hallow_" cazar o perseguir a gritos); este del anglo-normando "_halloer_" (perseguir gritando).
> 
> La hipótesis según la cual _allo_ sería una deformación voluntaria de "_allons_" (vamos) es improbable; "_allons_" pronunciada en 1880 no ha sido más que una deformación pasajera de "_halloo_"; la forma "_hallo_" de 1881 confirma esta hipótesis. _Hallo_ es por otro lado la llamada telefónica común en inglés, alemán y sueco.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
En el inglés americano decimos "hello" pronunciado "jelo" y no _hallóo. _Hello si proviene de "_hallow_" pero ya cuando se usaba 'hello" para contestar el telefono en el tiempo de su invento ya era una exclamación para "llamar la atención a distancia o para expresar sorpresa" y ya no tenia nada que ver con "incitar a los perros a la caza"

Si creo que los paises del mundo que dicen allo, aló, o alguna palabra parecida tiene su origen del inglés americano. 

Un primo mexicano contesta, de broma, "Dime para que soy bueno". jaja


----------



## Mitch Gómez

Soy chileno y confirmo que acá lo excéntrico sería decir algo distinto a "aló" al contestar el teléfono.
Hay un uso adicional y bastante curioso de la palabra en Chile. Cuando una persona quiere llamar a la puerta de una casa y por alguna razón no hay timbre o campanilla, se usa gritar "Aló" alargando la o (¡alóoooooo!). Sería interesante saber si este uso derivó del uso telefónico o ambos usos provienen de un uso común anterior.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Pinairun said:


> Etimología e historia de "*allo*", traducido del CNRTL (Centre de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales):
> 
> (Después de haber gritado *Hallo, Hallo*, se avisa al abonado que se le invita a entrar en comunicación con tal número).
> 
> Prestado del inglés americano _hallóo_ del mismo uso  (primeros teléfonos franceses importados de USA).



Pues qué raro, porque las explicaciones que yo he leído van en el sentido opuesto: que el inglés lo tomó del francés.


----------



## Ceviche con patacones

En Costa Rica, "Aló" predomina. Es demasiado raro oír otra cosa que no sea "aló" al contestar el teléfono.


----------



## Señor K

Ahora que leo, me pareció raro que haya tanta diversidad de expresiones al contestar el teléfono, siendo que para mí -y yo creo que para el 99,9% de los chilenos- lo más normal del mundo es contestar con el inefable "aló".

Y aclaro que "solo" es el 99,9% de los chilenos, porque mi señora contesta con un "hola", lo cual me descolocaba mucho. Ahora ya estoy acostumbrado. 

Aprovecho de comentar lo simpático y tierno que me parece el "bueno" mexicano. Tengo un par de amigas con las cuales hablamos de vez en cuando y no puedo evitar sonreírme cuando las escucho contestar. Es que además tienen unas voces muy lindas (y las mujeres que hablan con acento como que me sacuden ciertas fibras de mi ser, jejejeje ).

De repente, cuando me contestan "¿bueno?", me dan ganas de decirles, "¡sí, muy bueno!" 

Fue mi aporte cochambroso de hoy.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Somos un equipo bastante grande los del "Aló": a Venezuela y Chile, sumen Panamá pueblo, el medio, burguesía y aves de paso (por el país de tránsito), donde se responde "Aló" y para nadie es cursi ni ridículo. En el país hubo ambas influencias, francesa y norteamericana, por la construcción del canal. Si están en San Juan, Puerto Rico, escucharán a todos responder con su característico "Jelou?" (de Hello, claro, pero el boricua no está diciendo "Hello", sino su propia palabrita, "Jelou").


----------



## elargentino

En Argentina la generación de mis padres decía asi. Ellos eran nacidos en los años 30 o 40. Hoy los jóvenes no dicen alo. Dicen hola


----------



## Giorgio60

En Argentina, formal se usa "Hóla", com amigos se usa también "holaá", forma abreviada "si".
Con respecto al otro tema:"atender el telefono", porque es el telefono con su "ring" que esta pidiendo ser atendido.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

En Panamá el vocablo no tiene límites de edad. Niños y adultos jóvenes y mayores dicen "Aló". Sin prejuicio.


----------



## tusi

¿Alguien agregó Perú a la lista de los fanáticos del "Aló"? (Menos yo, que pronuncio algo así como 'Aaaaalo, por monería).

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Je je, yo creo que soy una minoría en mi país, cuando saludo a alguien que me da mucho gusto volverle a escuchar, cambio el Hola por un Aló «y no exclusivamente al contestar el teléfono». Aaalooó ¿cómo estás?
Saludos


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Edgar Soberón Torchia said:


> En Panamá el vocablo no tiene límites de edad. Niños y adultos jóvenes y mayores dicen "Aló". Sin prejuicio.



Idéntico escenario en Costa Rica. "Aló" es lo que decimos con naturalidad


----------



## Hermes Varillas Labrador

Por supuesto, no es un vocablo admitido por la Real Academia, y en Venezuela se utiliza muy comúnmente, y tal vez sea una muy rara excepción a un generalizado uso del mismo, particularmente me abstengo de utilizarlo al contestar el teléfono, con las consecuentes reacciones desfavorables de quienes escuchan por saludo un: ¡Hable!, ¡Diga!, ¡Hola!.

Sin embargo, es curioso conocer a través de las respuestas del foro, la cantidad de usuarios que tiene como empleo el uso de ese vocablo, tanto que me hizo recordar a Jorge Luís Borges quien en una oportunidad escribió: "...el lenguaje no lo hace el poder, no lo hace la Academia (Real Española), no lo hace la Iglesia, no lo hacen los escritores. Lo hacen los cazadores, los pescadores, los campesinos, los caballeros, es el lenguaje del alba, es el lenguaje de la noche, hay que acudir a las bases donde se forma la lengua"


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Hermes Varillas Labrador said:


> "...el lenguaje no lo hace el poder, no lo hace la Academia (Real Española), no lo hace la Iglesia, no lo hacen los escritores. Lo hacen los cazadores, los pescadores, los campesinos, los caballeros, es el lenguaje del alba, es el lenguaje de la noche, hay que acudir a las bases donde se forma la lengua"



*Qué hermoso pasaje, Hermes. Y es absolutamente cierto. Los dueños de un idioma no son las autoridades académicas ni de ninguna otra índole; somos quienes lo hablamos día a día.*


----------



## HaniReyes

En Venezuela creo que siempre se ha usado álo, aqui hay un artículo interesante sobre la palabra
HABLEMOS DEL IDIOMA: ¿Y QUÉ ES ALÓ?


----------

